# wanting to move to malaga area... help!



## amy-rose (Feb 11, 2011)

okay so me and my boyfriend are sick to death of england, we have debts that need paying, horrible jobs and are literally at the point of just booking a one way flight over to Spain with nothing to bring with us. 
we're both young, (18 and 21) and both love the city to pieces. I personally know my way round the area quite well, however we speak very little spanish and have only GCSE's to back us up. Both being college drop outs and being stuck in dead end jobs.. (i'm a sales consultant at Next and he works at ASDA) we bascially just want any advice from anyone living out there about what jobs we could get into, or anything to earn us money to get a roof over our heads and a home sorted out. We could most likely get a few grand together to help us through til we find something but any advice is muchly appreciated!! thanks :confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

amy-rose said:


> okay so me and my boyfriend are sick to death of england, we have debts that need paying, horrible jobs and are literally at the point of just booking a one way flight over to Spain with nothing to bring with us.
> we're both young, (18 and 21) and both love the city to pieces. I personally know my way round the area quite well, however we speak very little spanish and have only GCSE's to back us up. Both being college drop outs and being stuck in dead end jobs.. (i'm a sales consultant at Next and he works at ASDA) we bascially just want any advice from anyone living out there about what jobs we could get into, or anything to earn us money to get a roof over our heads and a home sorted out. We could most likely get a few grand together to help us through til we find something but any advice is muchly appreciated!! thanks :confused2:


The employement situation in Spain isnt good. Unemployment is the highest in Europe and the pay isnt good if you do get anything - You may be lucky and get some bar work, or there are some telsales jobs going - have a look in this: Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com But apart from that you should bring enough money to live on for a good few months. You may get cheap rentals, but you'll have to pay a deposit.

So my advise would be to save and come over with a few 1000€ and treat it as an extended holiday and see what happens. If you have jobs in the UK maybe just take holidays rather than leave them - just in case??!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## amy-rose (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah im sure it is, just as bad here really i struggled to find my job, but we both hate it so much, there's a flight early tomorrow morning we're still debating on whether to get or not, we hate it here that much. could we still get bar jobs etc if we dont speak spanish? and i've heard around that there are english selling retail shops or something?? 

we've both said you've gotta take risks in life, and we just want to get up and go... thanks for your post xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

amy-rose said:


> yeah im sure it is, just as bad here really i struggled to find my job, but we both hate it so much, there's a flight early tomorrow morning we're still debating on whether to get or not, we hate it here that much. could we still get bar jobs etc if we dont speak spanish? and i've heard around that there are english selling retail shops or something??
> 
> we've both said you've gotta take risks in life, and we just want to get up and go... thanks for your post xxx


It is much, much worse here than the UK. Believe me! There is no unemployment or any other benefits that you will be entitled to if you dont find work. Locals who have lived here all their lives and school leavers are all desperate. Yes there are british retail shops and bars, but they also have a queue of expats desperately looking for work. So before getting on a plane tomorrow, think about what you will do when you land, where you will go and how you will pay for it. You'll need a deposit for rent, you'll need enough money to carry you thru for a good few weeks/months.....At least make plans first. 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... and any depts you may owe will still have to be paid. You will have to register somewhere in Spain (using your passport) and they will find you

Jo xxx


----------



## amy-rose (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah we wanna sort the debts first, sell our cars and get some spanish dvds etc to start learning the language. thanks for your replies, any more advice anyone can give us, just send it my way. much appreciated Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

amy-rose said:


> yeah we wanna sort the debts first, sell our cars and get some spanish dvds etc to start learning the language. thanks for your replies, any more advice anyone can give us, just send it my way. much appreciated Jo xxx


There isn´t any casual work going, honestly! 4.7 million unemployed, and they already speak the language. Have you thought of voluntary work in exchange for board and lodging, on a scheme like WorkAway? At least it would get you out of the country!

Find host families and organizations as a volunteer, for gap year, work and travel. Europe


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

amy-rose said:


> yeah im sure it is, just as bad here really i struggled to find my job, but we both hate it so much, there's a flight early tomorrow morning we're still debating on whether to get or not, we hate it here that much. could we still get bar jobs etc if we dont speak spanish? and i've heard around that there are english selling retail shops or something??
> 
> we've both said you've gotta take risks in life, and we just want to get up and go... thanks for your post xxx


 A flight tomorrow morning??? There are many flights and will be for years to come. So stop and think. At least you have a job. And the situation in the UK is nowhere near as bad as that in Spain. Unemployment in the UK is below 8%. In Spain the national figure is over 20% plus. In some areas it's 30% plus.
Very many British immigrants have packed their bags and gone back to the UK. Many more would like to but are stuck with unsaleable properties. Jobs in English shops and bar work??? Excuse my mirth....There are over four million Spaniards and thousands of British immigrants looking for work. Spaniards are going to Germany to work.
My advice: continue with your education and get some meaningful qualifications. Learn to speak Spanish if you still plan to come to Spain in a couple of years.. Come for a holiday. See for yourself how things are.
To give up a job because you don't like it and come to a country in such a state as Spain is now is not sensible.
I worked for decades at a job I didn't like. But it enabled me and my OH to retire several years before most people are able to and to travel and spend a few years in Spain.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Good Luck on your plans but as people have mentioned...the wise move would to stop and think about this in great detail before committing to something big.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I got chatting to a young lad in a bar last night - as you do (dont worry he was young enough to be my son sadly!!!) and he was saying that he came over to Spain on holiday three years ago and never went back to the UK. He said he was making his living by promoting bars, clubs, restaurants etc. - in other words standing outside "encouraging" passers by to go in. He said that it was tough but great fun and didnt want to ever go back the England. However, he also mentioned that his dad lived further down the coast and when he'd hit a couple of bad patches here, he'd been able to go and stay with him - he was a bit of "a lad" ducking and diving, but seemed to have it sussed here. He had learnt Spanish by just being here and was obviously well known by all the locals. 

My point is that there are ways of being able to live here without any real planning, but I dont think they're particularly stable ways and he had his dad to help him! I'm not saying that this chap is a role model tho!

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Jo, look at it this way; what is the best job you and your boyfriend can get in the UK with your qualifications? Now, take your qualifications/life skills etc, transpose them to Spain and take into account that you don't speak the language, don't know the culture, don't know the legal system, don't know people and un-employment in Spain is around 20% what realistic hope is there of you two landing and finding work and a home on your qualifications and work experience, pretty much zero is the honest answer.

While I admire your enthusiasim its not going to let you settle abroad and certainly won't put food on the table.

Make your move a longer term plan, aim to get there in say three to five years when you will be able to speak the language and you will have improved on your education and developed skills in need over there.

Good luck to you both but think very very hard on this move.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I got chatting to a young lad in a bar last night - as you do (dont worry he was young enough to be my son sadly!!!) and he was saying that he came over to Spain on holiday three years ago and never went back to the UK. He said he was making his living by promoting bars, clubs, restaurants etc. - in other words standing outside "encouraging" passers by to go in. He said that it was tough but great fun and didnt want to ever go back the England. However, he also mentioned that his dad lived further down the coast and when he'd hit a couple of bad patches here, he'd been able to go and stay with him - he was a bit of "a lad" ducking and diving, but seemed to have it sussed here. He had learnt Spanish by just being here and was obviously well known by all the locals.
> 
> My point is that there are ways of being able to live here without any real planning, but I dont think they're particularly stable ways and he had his dad to help him! I'm not saying that this chap is a role model tho!
> 
> Jo xxx


Sounds like a typical Jack -the Lad. I met a couple like that yesterday when they brought a half-starving dog they alleged was abandoned to our perrera. Ancient UK registered RHD battered Transit van...not white, tho'...a sort of bilious green, badly sprayed.
These people live off Spain and contribute nothing. I would put money down that they work in the black economy, pay no taxes and probably engage in other illicit activities. 
I would deport the lot of them.
After all, what is the general view of immigrants in the UK who live like that? (she says, opening copy of The Daily Mail).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Sounds like a typical Jack -the Lad. I met a couple like that yesterday when they brought a half-starving dog they alleged was abandoned to our perrera. Ancient UK registered RHD battered Transit van...not white, tho'...a sort of bilious green, badly sprayed.
> These people live off Spain and contribute nothing. I would put money down that they work in the black economy, pay no taxes and probably engage in other illicit activities.
> I would deport the lot of them.
> After all, what is the general view of immigrants in the UK who live like that? (she says, opening copy of The Daily Mail).


True! Theres a lot of these people about, living from hand to mouth, giving nothing to anyone and probably "working" on the wrong side of the law. Not a worthy career choice or a very secure lifestyle

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> True! Theres a lot of these people about, living from hand to mouth, giving nothing to anyone and probably "working" on the wrong side of the law. Not a worthy career choice or a very secure lifestyle
> 
> Jo xxx


What really p****d me off was that when asked for a donation for the dog's keep they gave the princely sum of 2 euros 60 cents!!!!!
Most people, even those who don't seem well-off, give at least 20 euros.
Some give much more.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*advice*



jojo said:


> I got chatting to a young lad in a bar last night - as you do (dont worry he was young enough to be my son sadly!!!) and he was saying that he came over to Spain on holiday three years ago and never went back to the UK. He said he was making his living by promoting bars, clubs, restaurants etc. - in other words standing outside "encouraging" passers by to go in. He said that it was tough but great fun and didnt want to ever go back the England. However, he also mentioned that his dad lived further down the coast and when he'd hit a couple of bad patches here, he'd been able to go and stay with him - he was a bit of "a lad" ducking and diving, but seemed to have it sussed here. He had learnt Spanish by just being here and was obviously well known by all the locals.
> 
> My point is that there are ways of being able to live here without any real planning, but I dont think they're particularly stable ways and he had his dad to help him! I'm not saying that this chap is a role model tho!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hello jo, I just found this forum for malaga and would like some advice if you wouldnt mind. Im a widow, live in england at the moment, and wanting to come to malaga, to live. I have enough income to do that and all I would like to know is areas, I dont know the area at all, so dont want to pick the wrong one. I have friends who have friends there in malaga and she is trying to get info for me. I just thought it was worth an ask on here. I dont want to be stuck on a limb somewhere so would like an area that has english around, shops, beach if poss and of course safety counts too. any advice would be most welcome while Im looking and also waiting for my friend to get back to me. 

regards Carolle


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> Hello jo, I just found this forum for malaga and would like some advice if you wouldnt mind. Im a widow, live in england at the moment, and wanting to come to malaga, to live. I have enough income to do that and all I would like to know is areas, I dont know the area at all, so dont want to pick the wrong one. I have friends who have friends there in malaga and she is trying to get info for me. I just thought it was worth an ask on here. I dont want to be stuck on a limb somewhere so would like an area that has english around, shops, beach if poss and of course safety counts too. any advice would be most welcome while Im looking and also waiting for my friend to get back to me.
> 
> regards Carolle


The first thing to do is write a list of what you *need* from where you want to live, ie, near to an airport, hospital, town, people and have a look on google maps. Then narrow it down by the things you *want*, ie near the sea, near the countryside, on a road, a gated community. Once thats done, book a flight - they're fairly cheap at the moment, a hotel within the area you've chosen and have a good look around and get a feel for it!!!!

If, when you do move over, you rent, then its fairly easy to move if you're not happy

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

jojo said:


> The first thing to do is write a list of what you *need* from where you want to live, ie, near to an airport, hospital, town, people and have a look on google maps. Then narrow it down by the things you *want*, ie near the sea, near the countryside, on a road, a gated community. Once thats done, book a flight - they're fairly cheap at the moment, a hotel within the area you've chosen and have a good look around and get a feel for it!!!!
> 
> If, when you do move over, you rent, then its fairly easy to move if you're not happy
> 
> Jo xxx


already know that answer, dont want to be isolated and would like to be near some english so I can make friends. would like the sea close by if poss and most things walking distance if poss. would rent for sure, dont think buying is a good idea anyway. just part of a community, spanish too, would like to learn that language. thanks jo. appreciate it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> already know that answer, dont want to be isolated and would like to be near some english so I can make friends. would like the sea close by if poss and most things walking distance if poss. would rent for sure, dont think buying is a good idea anyway. just part of a community, spanish too, would like to learn that language. thanks jo. appreciate it



There are alot of English communities, altho they are dwindling a bit due to the crisis. You really need to go over and ask a few agents to find you something - they'll be only too willing to help you.Sales and long and short term rentals in Benalmadena Costa del Sol - Melanie is good - she's a friend of mine, altho because I've been out of the loop for a while, I dont know whether she's still working. Nerja also has a good few British and is "prettier", but isnt as close to the airport. I dont know any agents there

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*help*

Thank you jo for all that, its a great help


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

The original poster here is a teenager and so is her boyfriend. When most of us were that age we were all 'world beaters' - the UK and Ireland are this or that. 

Forget about Spain in the short term; the place is a minefield for people looking for work and it will drain all your savings in a short time.

I would like to join the others who advised that you go back to college, learn new skills and spend your holidays in Spain. Always remember:- Far away fields are green. If this does not suit your boyfriend then . . .


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

The original post is more than 2 years old.......I wonder what decision they eventually made.......We will never know !!

There are so many unfinished stories on this forum.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> The original post is more than 2 years old.......I wonder what decision they eventually made.......We will never know !!
> 
> There are so many unfinished stories on this forum.


some of us stick around & give back 


some sadly don't 

it would be lovely to think that they came & made such a success of things that they don't have time to pop back & let us know


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> some of us stick around & give back
> 
> 
> some sadly don't
> ...




A very lovely and charitable way of looking at it....


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I reckon that it never happened and this site vanished off the bookmark list faster than you can say Easyjet. 2 years on I suspect they put it down to a bit of an impulse thought which never really took hold. Mind you when people get such negative replies from people asking about moving, I'm not surprised. They only made 3 posts, all in this thread never to be seen again so I suspect it never took off.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dunpleecin said:


> I reckon that it never happened and this site vanished off the bookmark list faster than you can say Easyjet. 2 years on I suspect they put it down to a bit of an impulse thought which never really took hold. * Mind you when people get such negative replies from people asking about moving, I'm not surprised*. They only made 3 posts, all in this thread never to be seen again so I suspect it never took off.




Well, I never use the word 'negative' when describing facts.

We wouldn't have been doing any favours if we had minimised the impact of the recession on immigrant employment opportunities, especially for non-Spanish speakers with no profession or skilled trade to offer.

It's no skin off my nose if people come here and find themselves in difficulties, they won't be asking me to bail them out but I have never found pleasure in giving bad advice to people even though they exist fror me only in cyberspace.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As a follow-up to my post....we went out for dinner over the weekend with a couple of friends who live in the Sabinillas/Manilva area, in one of those Urbs.
They were saying that nearly every one of their neighbours is in dire straits because of losing jobs. Some are barely surviving.

When we travel around our immediate area we are constantly seeing 'Se Vende' signs on houses and commercial properties. The queue outside the Estepona Employment Office is very long indeed.

In such circumstances I'd be interested to know what could be construed as 'positive' advice for a would-be immigrant from the UK, especially the non-Spanish-speaking unskilled immigrant.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This "negativity" issue that is often mentioned about our forum bothers me. I dont like being negative and I dont ever want to spoil people s dreams - but the facts are the facts. There is a recession, there isnt any work and there are new rules in place to make it harder to simply arrive in Spain and hope to find work. If living in Spain was easy, I'd still be there without a doubt!

To be positive in alot of scenarios would involve lying and misleading. I personally would hate to have posters return to the forum saying they'd lost everything and more, on the strength of "positive" advice given by us. So giving the facts as they are, at least enables folk to make an informed decision - as for their dreams, well life isnt about dreams, its about reality, Dreams are what the word suggests!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> This "negativity" issue that is often mentioned about our forum bothers me. I dont like being negative and I dont ever want to spoil people s dreams - but the facts are the facts. There is a recession, there isnt any work and there are new rules in place to make it harder to simply arrive in Spain and hope to find work. If living in Spain was easy, I'd still be there without a doubt!
> 
> To be positive in alot of scenarios would involve lying and misleading. I personally would hate to have posters return to the forum saying they'd lost everything and more, on the strength of "positive" advice given by us. So giving the facts as they are, at least enables folk to make an informed decision - as for their dreams, well life isnt about dreams, its about reality, Dreams are what the word suggests!
> 
> Jo xxx


don't let it worry you - we're not negative, we're honest


I'd be more worried if we all lied & said 'come on over the streets are paved with Euros'


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I know part of my post was highlighted there. I don't think there's anything wrong with being honest, I mean people need the facts, but I don't see any encouragement for anyone really. Sure things are bad, but they're bad in the UK too, very bad. If this forum was turned on its head you'd be saying the same thing.

I just don't think it's a problem to explain the pitfalls, but also to wish someone good luck and hope that they make a go of things. I see the former all the time, but hardly ever the latter.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder if you can help me, first of all, I really cannot fathom out how to put a new post on here thats one problem, sorry. I want to move out to malaga and its areas I dont know about, Im looking for an aprtment in possibly torrox, nerja area, are there british people in these areas thats one thing, I dont want to be out on a limb by myself as would like to make new friends there. Im a widow and just had enough, No I dont want a job lol thats not why Im coming and Im aware of the employment situation in spain. Just want to live somewhere with better weather and not out in the middle of nowhere. Any advice would wonderful.
regards Carolle.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dunpleecin said:


> I know part of my post was highlighted there. I don't think there's anything wrong with being honest, I mean people need the facts, but I don't see any encouragement for anyone really. Sure things are bad, but they're bad in the UK too, very bad. If this forum was turned on its head you'd be saying the same thing.
> 
> I just don't think it's a problem to explain the pitfalls, but also to wish someone good luck and hope that they make a go of things. I see the former all the time, but hardly ever the latter.


But...on the one hand you're saying yes, people need the facts, and sure, things are bad...but then you say we should encourage people.

It's misleading to equate 'bad' in the UK - under 9% unemployment, generous welfare benefits, with Spain: 26% unemployment, no benefits for 99% of immigrants.
Frankly, if people can't get a job in the UK, what chance have they in Spain? Especially if they are non-Spanish-speaking and unskilled. 

People from all four corners of the globe are flocking to the UK for work, some legally, others not so I can't see how we'd be 'saying the same thing'. I've encouraged jobless people here to go to the UK to work.

I'm not in the business of giving people false hope or empty encouragement. As I said, it makes no difference to me if people come here thinking euros pave the streets, as Xavia put it, then go home disappointed.

But I don't think it right to mislead people into thinking they have much of a chance of finding work in my area where four out of every ten people are unemployed and businesses close on a weekly basis. 

In those circumstances, I actually think it's cruel to build up people's hopes.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

would like some advice if you have the time please, i want to move out there, and no I dont want a job, yes I do have a monthly income and just confused about areas, I dont know them and would like to find an apartment in a nice area, near the sea if possible and be able to make friends with other brits there. its not knowing where to start can you help at all please. regards carolle.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carolleb said:


> I wonder if you can help me, first of all, I really cannot fathom out how to put a new post on here thats one problem, sorry. I want to move out to malaga and its areas I dont know about, Im looking for an aprtment in possibly torrox, nerja area, are there british people in these areas thats one thing, I dont want to be out on a limb by myself as would like to make new friends there. Im a widow and just had enough, No I dont want a job lol thats not why Im coming and Im aware of the employment situation in spain. Just want to live somewhere with better weather and not out in the middle of nowhere. Any advice would wonderful.
> regards Carolle.


we have members here who live in both Nerja & Torrox, & I'd be surprised if they were the only English -speakers in the area

what you really need to do is get over here for a visit or several to see where 'feels' right


if you want to start a new discussion thread - look at the top left of the Spain page & you'll see this button









click on it & away you go!


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I saw an apartment in torrox and also in nerja, they look so nice, and affordable for me. I found the button lol and put a general post on regarding this subject, forgive me if I do get it wrong though on here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carolleb said:


> I saw an apartment in torrox and also in nerja, they look so nice, and affordable for me. I found the button lol and put a general post on regarding this subject, forgive me if I do get it wrong though on here.


don't worry - we were all new once!!


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

well I did it but hopefully the post has gone to the right place, knowing me it could be on a forum for the antartic, not quite the place to be is it lol


----------

